# Ebay



## 710 (Nov 24, 2006)

Hi guys

I bought a watch from an Ebay seller which i had for a month before i gave to Hippo for his birthday.

On day one it packed up, took to watch jewerlers and it has had its dial been super glue'd, contacted this well know Ebay seller.... which isnt going well.

Watch discription was "perfect working order"

Do i have an case agaisnt him?

What you guys think? any help apprieciated


----------



## 710 (Nov 24, 2006)

Hi Ron

I have sent him 4 emails and he has replied to one, saying it was in working order when he had it.

Him and his brother have a watch shop on EBAY

Yes i paid by Paypal, i have said in last email i require money back but still nothing.


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

I think you've left it too late to open a Paypal dispute now, as it has to be raised within 45 days of payment. You say that you had it for a month before you gave it to Hippo for his birthday (24 November), so you presumably bought it in October.

I'm afraid your prospects of a satisfactory resolution to this look minimal. The lack of response from the seller, whom you imply has some experience dealing on that site, suggests that they are well aware of Paypal's terms & conditions and were simply playing for time by dragging things out beyond the point where you have any recourse to the provisions of their Buyer Protection policy.

I can only suggest that if further emails to the seller do not produce a satisfactory response, you leave appropriate feedback (or follow-up if you've left some already) so that at least other potential buyers are warned. You've got 90 days from the purchase date to do that. I only hope it wasn't too expensive a lesson to have learned on this occasion - which may serve to prevent worse experiences in the future. I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## 710 (Nov 24, 2006)

hotmog said:


> I think you've left it too late to open a Paypal dispute now, as it has to be raised within 45 days of payment. You say that you had it for a month before you gave it to Hippo for his birthday (24 November), so you presumably bought it in October.
> 
> I'm afraid your prospects of a satisfactory resolution to this look minimal. The lack of response from the seller, whom you imply has some experience dealing on that site, suggests that they are well aware of Paypal's terms & conditions and were simply playing for time by dragging things out beyond the point where you have any recourse to the provisions of their Buyer Protection policy.
> 
> I can only suggest that if further emails to the seller do not produce a satisfactory response, you leave appropriate feedback (or follow-up if you've left some already) so that at least other potential buyers are warned. You've got 90 days from the purchase date to do that. I only hope it wasn't too expensive a lesson to have learned on this occasion - which may serve to prevent worse experiences in the future. I wish you the best of luck.


I bought it on 5 Nov so Iguess it's time to dispute it with paypal??


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

710 said:


> I bought it on 5 Nov so Iguess it's time to dispute it with paypal??


Yes, while you still can!


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

710 said:


> Hi Ron
> 
> I have sent him 4 emails and he has replied to one, saying it was in working order when he had it.
> 
> ...


This may be a long shot but even though you've paid via PayPal you may also be protected by your credit card company. It might be worthwhile contacting them to see if they provide additional warranty protection for your purchases.

I'm answering this from across the pond and your laws might be different, but what the heck. All it takes is a phone call to ask and you may be pleased with the results.

Good Luck


----------



## 710 (Nov 24, 2006)

hotmog said:


> 710 said:
> 
> 
> > I bought it on 5 Nov so Iguess it's time to dispute it with paypal??
> ...


Do you think naming and shaming here is ok or "not the done thing"?


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

I wouldn't, not yet at least.

If you get no joy through Paypal or the cc company, then I definitely would as a warning to fellow forumers.


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

710 said:


> hotmog said:
> 
> 
> > 710 said:
> ...


I do not know what the official policy is on this, but personally I'd confine my comments to the forum where you bought the item - namely via feedback left for the seller. Anyone here who is considering buying a watch from the same seller will doubtless take that into account in deciding whether or not to bid..


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

710 said:


> hotmog said:
> 
> 
> > 710 said:
> ...


Perhaps send him an e-mail and tell him that you and your partner are members of RLT, TZ-UK and Watch-U-Seek forums and will give him negative feedback on the fora if he doesnt sort it out. WUS has a "bad-guys" section which is quite an effective threat!


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

The same thing happened to me. Bought a Rado Starliner from a UK seller, wore it for a few days and noticed it kept stopping. Took it to my local friendly watch repairer to be told that the movement had been glued to the face. The watch was in very good condition superficially, but thanks to the sellers actions it was junk, however the sellers had described the watch to be in very good order. Sent emails to the seller, who by this time was unregistered on ebay, to no avail. I was beginning to think I'd have to write off the Â£50 or do I'd paid and out of desperation started a ebay dispute. Low and behold within days I had a response from the seller offering me a full refund if I returned the watch, so with some trepidation (expecting to be down Â£50 and have nothing to show for it) I did. A cheque arrived a week or so later.

I don't know how ebay settle disputes but it certainly worked for me. If you are still within 45 day of purchase just do it, if not get in touch with them anyway they might be able to do something.

Paypal offer a claims service for misrepresented goods which may be worth looking into, however (I could be wrong here) I think you have to pay a fee. Depending on how much you paid for the watch it may not be worth it.

If non of this works just name and shame on all the watch forums you can think of and leave stinking feedback on ebay (if you already haven't left any). Hopefully it won't come to this and I wish you the best of luck in getting a satisfactory outcome.

Cheers

Gary

P.S. If it was a Rado Starliner 999 with a missing hour marker at 3 you bought please get in touch.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Hi Gina, email your seller again and tell him your going to start a Paypal dispute with the item being 'significantly not as described'

Tell them you can get a report about the condition of the watch from the watch repair place if needs be...

Keep all correspondence and if you need to send the watch back to them to get a refund send it special delivery...

Go to ebay home page and read up on the dispute process, it needs to be followed carefully to comply with all its conditions...

Good luck...


----------



## 710 (Nov 24, 2006)

Hi Jase and guys

Thanks for all your help in this matter, i know its only Â£73 but its a lot of money to waste!!

Ok this is what i have put via the dispute button on EBAY, he has 10 days to reply so keep your fingers crossed for me

x

Item Significantly Not As Described: VINTAGE RARE CITIZEN AUTOMATIC CHRONOGRAPH WATCH 1970S

Payment Method: PayPal

Payment Date: 05-Nov-2006

Additional Details: IS IN VERY GOOD CONDITION .THE DIAL IS IN GREAT CONDITION THE WATCH IS IN PERFECT WORKING ORDER AND

HOLDING TIME WELL

The description on EBAY, bought for my boyfriend as a present and wasn't open by

him until 24th November, it stopped working on that same day.

I then got in contact with the watch

forum, it was sent away to their watch makers to be told it has been super glued and needs many new

parts to bring it in line with GOOD CONDITION and PERFECT WORKING ORDER.

I require a full refund


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

All the best with the ebay dispute. I'm sure it'll work, especially if the seller has got a feedback record to protect. Keep us informed and good luck.

Cheers

Gary


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

I've always been lucky in the past with my ebay purchases, but I would also be very interested to know how it turns out. I'm sure that sooner or later I'll have a problem.

Good luck,

Simon


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Hi Gina and good luck,

just wondering if you like being known as Mrs Hippo


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

pg tips said:


> Hi Gina and good luck,
> 
> just wondering if you like being known as Mrs Hippo


After the huge amount of wine we've consummed with our friends I don't think any of us can remember who we are, little loan object!!!


----------



## 710 (Nov 24, 2006)

Mrs Hippo!!

Now he should be so lucky!!!!









Ok guys its going well, guy is going to take watch back and get his jewellers check it out. then refund should be mine(fingers crossed)

Now last question......................... Now do i buy again for Hippo or me some cloths!!!



Happy New Year!!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

710 said:


> Now do i buy again for Hippo or me some cloths!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Year!!


Considering how few watches he has, I think the answer should be obvious

























hippo said:


> I got my entire collection!!!
> 
> Citizen 200m Diver (black dial)
> 
> ...


Have a great New Year


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

710 said:


> Mrs Hippo!!
> 
> Now he should be so lucky!!!!
> 
> ...


A watch for me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 710 (Nov 24, 2006)

I should of guessed you would all say a watch!!!

Hay mabe one for me then?!!!!!!

Hee Hee


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

hippo said:


> 710 said:
> 
> 
> > Mrs Hippo!!
> ...


Watch your back Mac
















and I was going to say, play safe, buy clothes
















Roy


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

710 said:


> I should of guessed you would all say a watch!!!
> 
> Hay mabe one for me then?!!!!!!
> 
> Hee Hee


I think this year will see you owning a third watch for sure


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

From a cartoon seen recently in our local paper of a husband looking at his credit card bill saying to his wife....

_" So dear how did you manage to spend Â£250 on nothing to wear?"_

















I`m living dangerously here, Caroline is in the room and hasn`t seen this post


----------



## 710 (Nov 24, 2006)

Roy your a very clever man

See guys he knows about women!!

Cloths should have been your answers!!!


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

710 said:


> Roy your a very clever man
> 
> See guys he knows about women!!
> 
> Cloths should have been your answers!!!


My motto for a happy relationship.

Keep the 710 happy and get your watches delivered elsewhere.


----------



## 710 (Nov 24, 2006)

Now now Roy!!!!!

LOL!!!


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

USEDMODEL said:


> 710 said:
> 
> 
> > Roy your a very clever man
> ...


Or keep the 710 happy and hope she buys you the best watches ever







Oh and a very cool display cabinet too


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

hippo said:


> USEDMODEL said:
> 
> 
> > 710 said:
> ...


Just hope the 710 isn't reading this  or you'll have some of this


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

USEDMODEL said:


> hippo said:
> 
> 
> > USEDMODEL said:
> ...


I think she might be







behind you!!!!!!


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

hippo said:


> USEDMODEL said:
> 
> 
> > hippo said:
> ...










Exit ...stage left .....quickly


----------



## 710 (Nov 24, 2006)

A very sexy display cabinet!! Shame i couldnt get the pink velvet though!!!


----------



## 710 (Nov 24, 2006)

USEDMODEL said:


> hippo said:
> 
> 
> > USEDMODEL said:
> ...


Im always watching you !!


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

710 said:


> USEDMODEL said:
> 
> 
> > hippo said:
> ...


Hippo, is the 710 a member of the KGB or CIA


----------



## 710 (Nov 24, 2006)

USEDMODEL said:


> 710 said:
> 
> 
> > USEDMODEL said:
> ...


Just the "BE A GOOD BOY OR NO MORE WATCHES GROUP!!"


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

710 said:


> USEDMODEL said:
> 
> 
> > 710 said:
> ...


Notice Hippo has beat a hasty retreat ........... sensible lad























or

Is he in the background, saying " I'm staying out of this ? "


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

710 said:


> USEDMODEL said:
> 
> 
> > 710 said:
> ...


ie female


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

710 said:


> USEDMODEL said:
> 
> 
> > hippo said:
> ...


Who me??


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

hippo said:


> 710 said:
> 
> 
> > USEDMODEL said:
> ...


Just picture this now.

Hippo







v







710

I want a new watch, no! I do


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

USEDMODEL said:


> 710 said:
> 
> 
> > USEDMODEL said:
> ...


She won't tell me, if she did she'd have to kill me!!!!


----------



## 710 (Nov 24, 2006)

USEDMODEL said:


> hippo said:
> 
> 
> > 710 said:
> ...


The thing is Hippo would win

Poor Gina!!


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

USEDMODEL said:


> hippo said:
> 
> 
> > 710 said:
> ...


My money isn't on the bald one with the short legs!!!!!


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

My money isn't on the bald one with the short legs!!!!!


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Boxbrownie said:


> My money isn't on the bald one with the short legs!!!!!


I would not stand for an insult like that Gina!









Best regards David


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Yeah..............now I am off to hide...for a very very very long time...............


----------



## 710 (Nov 24, 2006)

Boxbrownie said:


> My money isn't on the bald one with the short legs!!!!!


I would not stand for an insult like that Gina!









Best regards David


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

710 said:


> Boxbrownie said:
> 
> 
> > My money isn't on the bald one with the short legs!!!!!
> ...


Its ok i'll get him when i get home!!!!!


----------



## 710 (Nov 24, 2006)

Just to keep you all updated, i have herd nothing else from guy.

He said on New years eve send watch back to me etc

I have emailed him every day since, 2/3 times asking for address and he hasn't replied

What do i do now?

Some one help me please !

I wish i never started buying watches!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Have you started the dispute process? This might gee him up......


----------



## 710 (Nov 24, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Have you started the dispute process? This might gee him up......


Yeh thats how i got him to reply last time, he is driving me insane!

in his last email he said my emails are playing up ! um, i think he is messing with me

What do i do chick?


----------



## 710 (Nov 24, 2006)

rondeco said:


> The address is usually visible in the email he sent you with the invoice , you can also request contact information from ebay here.... http://cgi1.ebay.com/aw-cgi/eBayISAPI.dll?...=uu.re%60j45732 ........ his full address and phone number should be there.
> 
> Ron


Thanks Ron

I will have a go


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

710 said:


> rondeco said:
> 
> 
> > The address is usually visible in the email he sent you with the invoice , you can also request contact information from ebay here.... http://cgi1.ebay.com/aw-cgi/eBayISAPI.dll?...=uu.re%60j45732 ........ his full address and phone number should be there.
> ...


Good luck, I hope you get it sorted satisfactorily soon


----------



## 710 (Nov 24, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> 710 said:
> 
> 
> > rondeco said:
> ...


Fingers crossed

OR maybe i will just go and slap him????!!!!!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

710 said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > 710 said:
> ...


That`ll teach him not to mess with an angry 710


----------



## 710 (Nov 24, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> 710 said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Bad story doll!









Way back in your description you menched about him * and his brother * on the auction site. I've been looking at a few of his things and I find it very suspicious that both him and *his brother* apparently have almost identical write-ups and page layouts (styles) when describing their offerings. It kind of put me off, I can't help but wonder if they are identical twins or one and the same?

Sorry, I hope you get things sorted soon. Meantime I won't be using his/theirs? (maybe) services.









I honestly have never had a bad experience on the bay, buying or selling, but I won't buy from anyone with less than about 98% feedback, and I check their recent months feedback before bidding. Selling I have (and am proud of) 100% feedback myself on a wideish range of items from radio to sequence dancing.

Use the PayPal service to dispute if you can, and if you used plastic with PayPal it should also be covered by most card providers.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Baseball bats at dawn?









Time to name and shame me thinks


----------



## 710 (Nov 24, 2006)

mel said:


> Bad story doll!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Mel

I still haven't herd from seller, so i have sent the dispute on now to EBAY

I wont get all money back though

I really think people like him shouldn't be allowed

Will keep you all informed


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

710 said:


> Thanks Mel
> 
> I still haven't herd from seller, so i have sent the dispute on now to EBAY
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear all the trouble you are having & hope you get it sorted.


----------



## 710 (Nov 24, 2006)

pg tips said:


> Baseball bats at dawn?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wasn't going to name him if he had played ball and been a gentle man

However he still hasn't replied to my emails

aaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

keszpenz5

Him and his brother both got shops selling 70's watches

I have now sent email over to paypal and if i get money back it will be Â£20 less than i paid

Oh well


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

710 said:


> keszpenz5


Thanks for the heads up 710, and hope you get some joy from Paypal.

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

710 said:


> Him and his brother both got shops selling 70's watches


What a small world, I was looking at one of his items last night, needless to say I have now deleted it from my "watched items" and will make a note of his name for future reference, thanks 710. I hope that you get some satisfaction through the dispute system.

I can't understand why traders do this, surely they must realise that, in the long term, they are going to suffer financially, better to have one return now than poor feedback and 10 lost sales.


----------



## 710 (Nov 24, 2006)

Thanks guys

No i didnt find address at time, i have closed dispute and it is now in EBAYS hands, so lets see what happens.

Its such a shame as Hippo really liked the watch, i just wish the guy had been a gentle man rather than a con artist.

Yeh he sells a lot of watches and i was always looking on his site, i just wish i hadn't of given positive feed back now

I wonder how many people he has done this too?

Thanks for all your support guys


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I am sorry to hear this.










Naming and shamimg though, it's an awkward thing.

I watched this thread with interest, I guessed who you were talking about quickly. This guy also has a website (I assume that you know this?) and I have a friend who has bought quite a few pieces from him, he is a retro collecter freak. I have to say that the watches have been 100%. The thing is though, he sells watches that are way cheaper than exactly the same on an other (more?) popular retro websites.

A lot of these watches are bought by fashion conscious people rather than watch fanatics, that presents a great opportunity to make big profits at the expense of the inexperienced/gullible and yet this guy doesn't. We all know that some 70's watch sites are taking the piss!

If I was you though I would simply ring him up. What sort of crook posts their phone number on the web?









I hope you get it sorted and manage to get all your cash back.

Ooops, I see someome beat me to it!


----------



## 710 (Nov 24, 2006)

MarkF said:


> I am sorry to hear this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One the phone to him now , lets see what happens?????


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Go for it!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I have removed the sellers address and phone number I'm not sure but there could be legal implications publishing this.


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

710 said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> No i didnt find address at time, i have closed dispute and it is now in EBAYS hands, so lets see what happens.
> 
> ...


Just because you've left positive feedback already, it doesn't mean you can't still leave him follow-up feedback, which can make it abundantly clear to anyone reading it that your experience with the seller was not as favourable as your original feedback comment may have suggested.

Unfortunately it seems his delaying tactics have paid off in this instance, as regards your chances of resolving this through Paypal. The Ebay Standard Purchase Protection scheme still offers you some hope, however, although they will only reimburse you the value of the item (up to Â£120), less Â£15. And if all else fails, you could still try claiming through your credit card company, if that is used to fund your Paypal account.

I wish you well in getting it sorted.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

No problem Ron, I'm just been cautious.


----------



## 710 (Nov 24, 2006)

Hi Guys

You've all been very supportive, i have now spoken to him and he has requested i return watch again!, now i have his address i will send to him.

Im a little cautious over this as once watch gone i have nothing, no money or watch and he could then just keep watch and not refund me.

Well lets keep faith, lets hope next problem will be what watch do i buy Hippo with the refund!!

He said he'd been away and thats why he hadn't repiled to emails, lets hope honesty still lives !


----------



## 710 (Nov 24, 2006)

Morning

I have recieved the refund.

All i will say is i will NEVER buy from this guy again .

Ok time to buy hippo another watch i guess!!


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

710 said:


> Morning
> 
> I have recieved the refund.
> 
> ...


Morning G, guess who??

Glad you got your refund Babe


----------



## 710 (Nov 24, 2006)

nursegladys said:


> 710 said:
> 
> 
> > Morning
> ...


Why Thank you Andy !!

Another watch for Hippo again, i suppose!!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

710 - why not, not tell Hippo (he'll never read this  ) and instead get yourself something nice?


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

JonW said:


> 710 - why not, not tell Hippo (he'll never read this  ) and instead get yourself something nice?


Tut Tut!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Aw shucks, and I'd gone to the trouble or giving the old bat a coat of linseed oil and everything









Glad you got your refund in the end 710.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Glad to hear you got it sorted 710









After all the hassle you`ve been through `H` should buy you something


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Glad to hear you got it sorted 710
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Ssshhhhhhhh you!!!!!


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Glad you got it sorted 710.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Excellent news Gina, just a great pity you had to go through all the heartache to get there!

Anyway Christmas is long gone now, and "he" doesn't need another watch does he? Saturday tomorrow....









Best regards David


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

pg tips said:


> Aw shucks, and I'd gone to the trouble or giving the old bat a coat of linseed oil and everything
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope you 710 doesnt read this Paul.....calling her an old bat after oiling her up as well!


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Boxbrownie said:


> Excellent news Gina, just a great pity you had to go through all the heartache to get there!
> 
> Anyway Christmas is long gone now, and "he" doesn't need another watch does he? Saturday tomorrow....
> 
> ...


Of course he does!!! 

We all do


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

hippo said:


> Boxbrownie said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent news Gina, just a great pity you had to go through all the heartache to get there!
> ...


Somehow.....I just knew you might reply to that!


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

Hey guys, this guy is his brother and he is at it again. This item ended early "item lost or broken" 150106316747 Dodgy or what :*****: :*****: :*****:


----------



## Bri (Nov 2, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Hi Gina, email your seller again and tell him your going to start a Paypal dispute with the item being 'significantly not as described'
> 
> Tell them you can get a report about the condition of the watch from the watch repair place if needs be...
> 
> ...


----------



## SimonR (Mar 19, 2007)

Evening gents,

I'm glad the seller has been 'named and shamed' as they've been doing this for years (personal experience in 2003). Where they get their watches from, in such quantity, I'll never know.

The reason that they're called 'Kenz whatever 5' is that they've been through 1, 2, 3 and 4 already. They've probably got 6 and 7 up and running already.

I've been watching them for a couple of years now, and they always have at least 2 accounts going so that they can ditch one when the feedback gets bad. They also seem to change addresses alot too. I have no boubt that the watches they sell are delivered, it's just the quality of them is so poor.

Proper little.......they are!


----------

